# Zoggn ohne cd



## ЯoCaT (13. September 2010)

Hallo Pcgh forum,
ich habe mir pure2 und need for speed undeground2 gekauft aber dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich immer die cd einlegen muss kann ich das iwie verhindern wenn ja ist das legal ?


----------



## Pagz (13. September 2010)

geht nur illegal mit no-cd cracks


----------



## ЯoCaT (13. September 2010)

aso ok dann hat sich das erledigt^^


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (13. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist das Benutzen eines nodvd cracks nur dann illegal wenn man nicht selber Besitzer der DVD ist und versucht das Spiel zu spielen ohne es zu kaufen...
Also ich persönlcih sehe nichts illegales daran nodvd cracks zu verwenden solange das Spiel mir auch gehört...


----------



## Singler (13. September 2010)

Miles, du erzählst Unsinn. Nur weil du ein mangelndes Rechtsbewußtsein (bzw eine erschreckende Kenntnis über die entsprechenden Gesetze) hast, heisst es nicht, dass du deine Halbweisheiten in die Welt tröten kannst.

Schau mal in den §95a UrhG

Und nur zum Verständnis: Man "kauft" keine Spiele, nur die Nutzungslizenz. Man hat keinerlei Eigentums der Besitzrechte, nur Nutzungsrechte.


----------



## SchnickNick (13. September 2010)

mich wunderts, dass der thread noch nicht close iss^^

aber versuch mal die cd während dem spieln raus zu tun, aber dafür musst se ja auch immerwieder rein tun^^

so ham mir mal zu 5 grid an ner lan gespielt mit einer cd


----------



## hyperionical (13. September 2010)

Postet einfach nicht alles was ihr so treibt und gut - dann gibts auch nix zu meckern wenn du verstehst.


----------



## Nomad (13. September 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Miles, du erzählst Unsinn. Nur weil du ein mangelndes Rechtsbewußtsein (bzw eine erschreckende Kenntnis über die entsprechenden Gesetze) hast, heisst es nicht, dass du deine Halbweisheiten in die Welt tröten kannst.
> 
> Schau mal in den §95a UrhG
> 
> Und nur zum Verständnis: Man "kauft" keine Spiele, nur die Nutzungslizenz. Man hat keinerlei Eigentums der Besitzrechte, nur Nutzungsrechte.



Und nur weil er das nicht weiß oder einfach ne falsche Info hat, flamst du ihn so an?  Mein Gott, es gibt öfters mal eine falsche Info etc., doch deswegen muss man doch nicht so beleidigend werden. Es hätte auch ein netter Hinweis gereicht


----------



## Malkav85 (13. September 2010)

Da es hier um illegale Inhalte geht, closed


----------

